# Corona Virus - message from the Mods Team



## SpokeyDokey (20 Mar 2020)

As you are all aware the Corona Virus situation is extremely serious and we would like all our members to play their part in keeping the CC community and their family and friends in good health.

Clearly, any misinformation regarding health advice could have serious consequences and even result in death - obviously a situation that we all wish to avoid.

To this end we ask all of you to not post any medical advice at all re Corona Virus without the source quoted and/or linked to a reputable medical authority/news source.

*If in doubt please do not post.*

Failing to adhere to the above will result in removal of the relevant post and the posting member from the thread - hopefully this will not be required.

Please note: one of our members with appropriate expertise has kindly offered their help in advising us on these matters.

If you do spot a post that does not meet the above requirements please do not start arguing in-thread - simply _raise_ the issue in the thread and report it to the Mod Team and mark the report *CV Medical Advice Problem*.

Thank you in advance for your cooperation and above all stay safe.


----------

